# Остеохондроз и боль в колене



## Дашенька Андриянова (8 Авг 2015)

Два года назад мне поставили диагноз остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника, месяц назад начало болеть колено.. тупая ноющая боль... что это может быть?? и да когда ношу ребенка на руках болит поясница и стреляет в правом бедре, чуть выше ягодицы..


----------



## La murr (8 Авг 2015)

*Дашенька Андриянова*, здравствуйте!Дополните, пожалуйста, тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

Никак остеохондроз грудного отдела с коленом не связян.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (8 Авг 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никак остеохондроз грудного отдела с коленом не связян.


Думаю если болит поясница то есть и проблемы в поясничном отделе , что может быть связано с коленом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2015)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Думаю если болит поясница то есть и проблемы в поясничном отделе , что может быть связано с коленом


Все может быть, для это и существует медицина. Надо к врачу.


----------

